# a8 tablet browser not supported any more



## fmath600 (Jun 21, 2015)

a8 tablet when I go to google play to download stuff, it says this browser is no longer supported. How do I update browser on Polaroid a8 tablet if I cant get on google play to do it?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Did the tablet come with googleplay?

If not, start here
http://southerntelecom.com/a8/index.html
Read this first http://www.southerntelecom.com/polaroidsupport/firmware/firmware_guide_A8.html


----------



## fmath600 (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't have my own pc. I have to use library pc or the a8 tablet to get on internet


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Google Play is an app. You don't need a browser to use it. Connect at the library and update it.


----------

